# معلومات عن الاوناش العلوية



## eng\wael (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت ياجماعة اللى عنده معلومات عن الاوناش العلوية وصيانتها يساعدنا بها نظرا لاهمية صيانته فى مجال عملى وشكرا


----------



## engineer_ahmed2009 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

من أشهر انواع الأوناش :
tadano crane
KATO crane
Fassi Crane
Groove Crane
كل دي موديلات عالمية افضلها ال KATO ياباني اعمل بحث علي اي حاجة فيها وخد معلوماتك


----------



## سليمان1 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

من أنواع الأوناش العلوية:
double girder overhead crane
single girder runway beam
gantry crane
semi gantry crane
ويتم فحصها بشكل دورى كل 12 شهر على الأقل طبقاً للمقاييس البريطانيةBS 2853 ,BS7121 ,LOLER,LEEA Code of practice
يشمل الفحص :-
,
steel structure ,the hoist, limit switches, wire rope
must carry out Deflection test and proof load test(static load 1.25 SWL) every 4 year&visual examination and SWL (SAFE WORKING LOAD) TEST EVERY 12 month


----------



## adel63 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهى انواع الاوناش العلوية


----------



## عماد داود (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخadel63 ماذكرهاالاخ سليمان1 هي انواع للكرينات الجسرية ولاول مرة اسمع بالاوناش العلوية وتصمم حسب للاستخدام ونوع البناية اوالسقيفة والحمل المرادنقله داخل الورشةوجميعها لها 6حركات اعلى واسفل وذهاب واياب على طول البناية ويسارويمين الهويست(مجموعةالمحركات) فيجب ان تعرف ماهوالذي تحتاجه لعملك وشكرالكل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## medo 2000 (5 يناير 2010)

مصطلح الأوناش العلوية مصطلح صحيح وبالإنجليزية overhead crane وأنواعها كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل 
أوناش جانتري - أوناش علوية - أوناش مروحية هذا التصنيف من حيث شكل الهيكل المعدني 
ونش ثنائي الكمر -أحادي الكمر - وهذا من حيث تصميم وحدة الرفع وتوجد بعض الأنواع الخاصة جدا منها ما يتحرك على عجل كاوتش ومنها ومنها ما يكون بمغناطيس أو رافعة ثابتة ولدي العديد من المعلومات عن الأوناش ولكن لا أستطيع رفعها تواصل معي وأنا أرسلها لك


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medo 2000 (6 يناير 2010)

كما توجد أنواع اخرى من حيث شكل الحركة الطولية وهي ونش علوي أو ونش ذو تعليق سفلي under slang أو suspended كما توجد أوناش نصف جانتري بيكون جنب منها على قضيب أرضي وجنب تاني على قضيب على حائط أو أعمدة كما يوجد نوع أخر يسمي ونش مروحي أوjib crane وونش حائطي wall crane


----------



## الحداد للاوناش (27 فبراير 2010)

*من أنواع الأوناش العلوية:
double girder overhead crane
single girder runway beam
gantry crane
semi gantry crane
ويتم فحصها بشكل دورى كل 12 شهر على الأقل طبقاً للمقاييس البريطانيةBS 2853 ,BS7121 ,LOLER,LEEA Code of practice
يشمل الفحص :-
,
steel structure ,the hoist, limit switches, wire rope
must carry out Deflection test and proof load test(static load 1.25 SWL) every 4 year&visual examination and SWL (SAFE WORKING LOAD) TEST EVERY 12 month*​


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (12 أبريل 2010)

*مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## medo 2000 (22 يوليو 2010)

أضف إلى ذلك أن إختيار الونش المناسب يتوقف على طبيعة الحمل المراد رفعة وعدد ساعات التشغيل وكذلك عدد مرات تشغيل الونش في الساعة الواحدة وارتفاع الرفع المطلوب كذلك السرعات المطلوبة فنذكر مثلا على سبيل المثال مواصفة لطلب ونش علوي
الحمولة : 5 طن إرتفاع الرفع : 9 متر بحر الونش : 24 متر نوع الترولي : ثنائي الكمر درجة التحميل FEM:2m سرعة الرفع : 8 / 2 م/د سرعة الترولي( السرعة العرضية ) 20 / 5 م/د سرعة الكوبري ( السرعة الطولية ) 40 / 10 م/د


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## mohammadjaber (13 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخواني هل لديكم مخططتهم الهيدروليكية و الكهربائية؟ و اذا لديكم ممكن ان تزودني بهم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadjaber (13 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخواني هل لديكم مخططتهم الهيدروليكية و الكهربائية؟ و اذا لديكم ممكن ان تزودني بهم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الزنزبارى (8 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 أبريل 2014)

يعني أيه: درجة التحميل FEM:2m​


----------



## م . محمود الباسوسى (27 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكل الأخوة


----------

